# Question about Aquarium Lighting?



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am currently having a Fluorescent Sunlight in freshwater, maybe 6,500k, i am not sure...
If a human expose to this kind of light daily, will it cause health problem?

Also, i how about saltwater?
saltwater tank need to use 10,000k light, will that affect human health?

Thanks


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

No it will not affect your health, it's simply the brightness of the light, 6500K being daylight for most tropical fish and 10 000K being like noon at the equator. They are not detrimental to human health, unless you stare at them or something


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Unless you drop your lights into the aquarium while they are plugged in, I see no health hazard associated with using aquarium lights. 

More than likely, you are exposed to such kind of lighting around the house, while shopping, while at work, etc.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

that sounds good....
cuz i am asking because i am going to setup a freshwater or saltwater tank right beside me hahahahah
like right on my desk of where i do my hw...
so i am just wondering if there is any problem with those intense lighting...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

killer007 said:


> that sounds good....
> cuz i am asking because i am going to setup a freshwater or saltwater tank right beside me hahahahah
> like right on my desk of where i do my hw...
> so i am just wondering if there is any problem with those intense lighting...


Make sure to wear a tin foil hat around high intensity fluorescent lighting. Otherwise you may end up with brain damage as in the second picture.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhahaah no, maybe something like a super radiation suit....


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> No it will not affect your health, it's simply the brightness of the light, 6500K being daylight for most tropical fish and 10 000K being like noon at the equator. They are not detrimental to human health, unless you stare at them or something


It's not brightness, but a quality called "color temperature", a metric of the mix of wavelengths the tube emits. Higher color temps are more blue, and very high ones like 10,000K resemble seawater at depth, where most wavelengths other than blue have been absorbed by the water.

For freshwater, especially for live plants, 'daylight', 'sunlight' and 'cool white' all work well, so choose the color temperature you like.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks thanks
that very explain and help...


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Bwahahaha, AquariAm~ I love your tin foil hat idea! I should make myself one 

Good thinking killer007~
I have a freshwater 10g tank right on my desk:










Get to look at it every day^^
It's always nice to have some company when working on assignments... especially when you're pulling an all-nighter >.< lolz

Smiles,
Jennifer


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhaha i agree....
@[email protected] i love your tank...the plants grow very well....


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

killer007 said:


> hahhaha i agree....
> @[email protected] i love your tank...the plants grow very well....


awwwws thanks, Killer007^^
my tank is soo stuffed with plants~ 
and i just added some more today - a bit from a store and a bit from gtaa members... 
lolz... really needa start arranging them nicely after i get the other tanks running and will be transfering some extra plants over to them =.=

so exciting~ something fun to work on during the spring/summer other than bleh summer school 

all the best on your soon-to-be saltwater/freshwater tank beside your desk, Killer007!
please do share some photos once you're done, hehe - i wanna see 

Smiles,
Jennifer


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahah it sounds fun...

hahhaha soon, my tank will be done...
i will definially show you....
@[email protected] i am going for the sulawesi shrimp tank
just finished setup few hours ago hahahah
but now....i need to put on some light


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

hehehe... >.<
Sorry for flooding your thread and not helping with your question about the lighting~ 
but i got curious googled up sulawesi shrimp and they are *stunning* lil shrimps! 

I anticipate to seeing your tank^^

Smiles,
Jennifer


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahha no problem
they are...but they are kind of shy...

actally i have them already in another tank, [email protected]@ its not beside my desk so i want to transfer them to this new tank...
they are now at the basement which its quite far to see...hahahhaha
and the are quite expansive and hard to keep them ah...so crazy...cuz they die so easy in the shipping

here is the old tank setup...going to get another new thread soon ahahhaa
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14710


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

O.O wooooooow!
ppl on gtaa are some fantastic photographers! >.< lolz

i loooove your shrimps! they're even better than the ones i found through google, hahas

it's about time you place them somewhere near you so you can enjoy watching them more and reap the worth of the time and money you spent on them 

- Jennifer


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahh definitily
>.< but the first bunch of photos are not from me
hahahahh the pros are in Vancouver


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Jen Jen,

Is that a glass desk top? ;; I'm wondering how it's holding up the ~10 or 15gal tank? Got better pics of the under part of the desk? I'm curious for safety.  BTW nice Lucky Star wallpaper. The top section looks slightly curving then again could be my monitor.



jen_jen_ng said:


> Bwahahaha, AquariAm~ I love your tin foil hat idea! I should make myself one
> 
> Good thinking killer007~
> I have a freshwater 10g tank right on my desk:
> ...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] now you speaking of it...
its a glass [email protected]@
will it be too heavy?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing tank jen!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Is that a glass desk top? ;; I'm wondering how it's holding up the ~10 or 15gal tank? Got better pics of the under part of the desk? I'm curious for safety.





killer007 said:


> @[email protected] now you speaking of it...
> its a glass [email protected]@
> will it be too heavy?


Yes, I'm wondering how the glass topped table is holding up the weight of a 10 g tank (~45 kg)



AquaNeko said:


> BTW nice Lucky Star wallpaper. The top section looks slightly curving then again could be my monitor.


+1


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, Fish Man^^
they're just plants randomly stuffed in my tank >.< lolz
will start organizing and removing some over to other tanks when the tanks' running and cycling ... i guess it's the beginning of MTS? ehehe 

And good eyes!~ AquaNeko, killer007 and Darkblade48 =)
thanks for bringing this up because I've been debating over this recently...
I was planning to replace it with a 5g tank but... i feel that it's too small and kinda want to leave the *10g* there >.< 
but then the safety issue does come to mind... and i'm a goner if the shelf cannot handle it =S

here's another pic of the tank on the shelf









here you can see the tank is resting on top of the metal bars and not on the glass alone









and here's the bottom view of the metal bars underneath the tank









*Let me know if you need any more additional pictures or have suggestions  
thank you thank you sooo much!*

Also, AquaNeko, good observation and noticing my wallpaper . I didn't know what you were referring to at first until i googled it. The cute anime wallpaper was sent to me by a frd. Kinda resembles how i feel on late night studies - just wanna sleep or daydream about something else =P

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

>.< it looks like the desk is [email protected]@...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

killer007 said:


> >.< it looks like the desk is [email protected]@...


+1. Dangerous...I wouldn't even advise putting a 5g tank onto that desk.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

looks nice on a glass surface but it does look dangerous  

would putting something in the middle to anchor it make a difference?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes that's def bending  not a good sign, you may have to move that tank very soon... I can feel something bad happening one day and you may not be there to prevent it... 

IMHO I would move that tank, or get something that will be able to hold the weight. As nice as it looks... It's dangerous at the same time.

If you really want to keep the Tank there, you will need to get some supports where that bend is happening


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks you all^^ <3
i wouldn't pay particular attention to it if you didn't bring it up... 
i will move it soon when i get home (over at frd's place for a couple of days)

But before i do... do you think replacing the glass surface with a piece of wood will help support it? >.< the metal bars seems pretty sturdy... any suggestions to support it? or is it not worth risking?

Jennifer


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Thanks you all^^ <3
> i wouldn't pay particular attention to it if you didn't bring it up...
> i will move it soon when i get home (over at frd's place for a couple of days)
> 
> ...


Jen,

Well I've never seen the anime Lucky Star other then some random clips and seeing it before when I worked at an anime con.

I think the glass looks good wiht that setup you have right now. I would keep the glass and setup you have but reinforce it underneath. Measure the spacing inside the |=| rectangular area the tank is sitting on. You should be able to find scrap plywood for free or let over cut offs at Home D for cheap or free. Put on the cute Lucky Star charm for that  lol ^^;;;;;

Then measure the space between the tank to the desk. You can find bricks close to that size then fold up some cardboard to shim it up snug to the plywood underneath the glass. The plywood spreads the weight out. The two bricks adds extra support.

You can use wallpaper or some decoration to wrap the bricks after they have been shimmed with cardboard on both ends to make it look better. Make sure you protect both ends of brick so it does not scratch you glass desk. Otherwise rather cheap and simple reinforcement with just a little creativity to touch up the two brick supports.

Also yes I m in agreeance that the metal bars are taking ~2-3 degree bend. My main concern with alerting you to the glass top before was if you had any high activity in the room with kids or celebration excitement of jumping up and down that vibration would over time likely cause the glass to fracture and eventually one day lead to a wet desk or wet t-shirt if you're around. Wet t-shirts and glass do not mix. lol


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

um...you mean like put some thing larger to support in between?
but isn't the bottom also glass top too?
like the main desk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

killer007 said:


> um...you mean like put some thing larger to support in between?
> but isn't the bottom also glass top too?
> like the main desk


I'm no structural engineer. I'll say that right out first. However on a basic look of it the metal bas on the top I would think would take more then 60% of the weight while if she used the plywood and brick spaced out she could transfer the left over weight to the bottom desk and keep it safe at the cost of some pen box real estate spacing where the bricks would be standing. Yes the main desk is glass at least I'm lead to believe unless arcylic still I think the low would already be spread out so there is no place taking a full load like it is currently so I think it would work. At least that is what I would try first if I was doing it myself. you could put some plywood on the main desk if you wanted as well but that may spoil the look more.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jen,

If you're into cute Puchiko is also cute as well. The sleeping Zzz one or the one I like is the CD holding one.

http://www.google.ca/images?q=puchi...-US:official&tbs=isch:1&sa=N&start=20&ndsp=20

My anime I remember is mostly 80's, 90's, and some 2000. I may not have seen it but I'll know of the name or the character if I see it tho I've not seen much anime. Man... R.I.P Carl Macek who passed on in ~Apr/2010.

Those old enough to remember in the 80's he brought Robotech over from Japan in a dubbed/cut for america format. I don't want to get into the Macross vs Robotech debates here. Fact Robotech is from Macross. Man I'm feeling down now as I met the man years ago.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone~

Thanks for pointing the issues of my desk and providing me with some suggestions^^
I'm quite busy with school lately so~ I will post some updates for you all in a couple of weeks (probably late June or early July)

Killer007 <3
Thank you sooo much for lending me your thread. i'm really sorry for changing the topic though >.<
I will start a new thread when i have updates and post a link here if anyone is interested in following what i have done.. (or not done )

AquaNekoMobile~
thanks for sending me a link to some more cute anime^^ Puchiko is really cute too =)

Ttyl
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahaha not a problem...this is an opportunity for me to learn something too...


----------

